# Help



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Ok is there anyone in the Devon area thats got a big van (and passport) I need to pick up a very special snake from a ferry port in Spain in the next few weeks but i'm having trouble getting anyone with a transit or big van thats willing to pick up the snake with me. So if you think you might be able to help please pm me. 
BTW it's nothing venomous or unlawful and of course I will pay for everything


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what snake is it? unfortunatley I dont know of a van but they are relatively cheap to hire for a day or two


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

SiUK said:


> what snake is it? unfortunatley I dont know of a van but they are relatively cheap to hire for a day or two


Yeah looks like I will have to hire one.
Its a Green Anaconda btw


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

if it will fit in the back of a zaffira my hubby might do it for you jason.


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

Woah, must be one big anaconda to need the back of a van...
Just how big is it?


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

KenMan said:


> Woah, must be one big anaconda to need the back of a van...
> Just how big is it?


:lol2: Its a very big anaconda prob the biggest we will ever see in Europe shes around 26ft long and 30+ stone. Couldnt say no when that came up for sale :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

TBUK said:


> :lol2: Its a very big anaconda prob the biggest we will ever see in Europe shes around 26ft long and 30+ stone. Couldnt say no when that came up for sale :lol2:


my god thats insane, I dont recon it would fit in the back of a car


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

SiUK said:


> my god thats insane, I dont recon it would fit in the back of a car


Might just fit in a 7 seater but i'm going to have to look into it dont want to turn up to find it wont fit in :lol2: 
:hmm: more to the point how am I going to get it in my spare 3ft viv?:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

with a crow bar to ease it in,:lol2: I take it your keeping it for a pet? quite a drive to Spain as well, worth it though


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

Wah wah wee wah (as Borat would say) that one big snake....
Are you keeping it? What are you keeping it in?
Can we see pics of its "viv"??? ANd of it when it arrives, sounds pretty cool

Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

how big ? LOL 

good luck !!!


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

26ft!!! 30 STONE!!!... better hope you dont get pulled on the way back!... although id love to see the coppers face..lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

JAM3S said:


> 26ft!!! 30 STONE!!!... better hope you dont get pulled on the way back!... although id love to see the coppers face..lol


"Were just going to search your vehicle sir":lol2:


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

When are you thinking of going Jason? if you want to pm me the details, hubbys got a transit and may be able to do it.


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice one Peaches when I know whats going on i'l send you a pm :lol2: 

The viv is being built for it at the moment I think its about 20ft long by 15ft wide by 8ft high ish. She's being kept at a farm somewhere near me as thats the only place I could find for her. I'l get loads of pic's when she moves into her new home as it takes 9 people to handle her where she is at the moment. Oh and if anyone is going to ERE 2007 you will be able to see her there


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I wanted to see her , still il pop down one weekend if thats ok with you still, to see your other snakes


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, thats one hell of an encloseure!!!
Has it come straight from south america? Has it got a huge pond in it?
Whats it eating.....The food bill will be through the roof, id imagine youd need whole pigs/piglets for it!

Thanks for the info


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

KenMan said:


> Wow, thats one hell of an encloseure!!!
> Has it come straight from south america? Has it got a huge pond in it?
> Whats it eating.....The food bill will be through the roof, id imagine youd need whole pigs/piglets for it!
> 
> Thanks for the info


It's already in Europe has been for 10yrs 
There will be a big pond for her that can be drained from outside I dont fancy trying to get her out the water :lol2: 
She feed's on goats and pigs and it just so happens that the farm shes going to has pigs and goats aswell as cows and sheep so the food bill wont be too bad


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

hopefully it will eat pigs ( when they pull him over to check the van) :lol2:


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

TBUK said:


> Nice one Peaches when I know whats going on i'l send you a pm :lol2:


yeah sure ok :smile:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

mark elliott said:


> hopefully it will eat pigs ( when they pull him over to check the van) :lol2:


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

Any progression with whats happening? Any pics?


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

KenMan said:


> Any progression with whats happening? Any pics?


ditto ???????


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

In my normal style of I'l get around to it one day I'm no more forward than I was when I first posted this :lol2: 
Sorry I'l get my butt in gear and start to sort it asap :whip:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Jason you are CRAP :lol2: 
how the hell did you pull off exeter, oh yup thats right a missus with her head screwed on :lol2:


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Hubby will need a bit of notice too, so he can book the time off work :smile:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

wohic said:


> Jason you are CRAP :lol2:
> how the hell did you pull off exeter, oh yup thats right a missus with her head screwed on :lol2:


:lol2: Blimmy you know me better than I thought :lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Thats gonna be one star attraction at the ERE!!!
Cant wait! 
Are you selling it on or keeping it?.....cause your keeping it at a farm, but it'll be at the ERE. lol
If your keeping it how long will it be at the farm! lol
Weldone is all i can say, wont fit in your conservatory will it.lmao. Dont think your ponds are big enough in there.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

oooo i'll come along for the ride!!!

the 22ft 'tic i saw this monday, would have fitted in my golf as long as it stayed coiled up ok... 

i'm sure the 'conda would fit in the golf too with persuasion..  and a shoe horn!

N


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

> and a shoe horn!


:lol2: :lol2:


----------

